# Epic Status Grower Thread



## JBonez (Apr 7, 2011)

Lets see if this works, No convo, just pics of your finest work.  If its good, we'll know. Throw up a fancy pic or a few words to describe your work.

Get artsy, if I can do it on my droid x, you can too, show your skill here.
Update your post with more pics when you get sweet shots of your prized work.
Ill go first.

(coming soon, GreenCrack/Bubba Kush)

(coming later.. SchroomyD/Pre98/OG/ChemD/SocalMaster)

Name: Purple Urkle
Soil: Ocean forest
Nutes: General Organics/hygrozyme/thrivealive/great white/rootsexcellurator/molasses
flowers: 60 days? I get results there.
Taste: 9.9/10 imo grape jolly rancher? yea.
yield: crappy, not a cash cropper, top head stash, but can yield with training, trust me.
Bag: Some of the best looks around, shes pretty in glass or plastic.
High: Intense high, dont smoke too much? Pretty happy high, euphoric to the max imo.

Name: PK (pure kush) Sugenite cut.
Soil: Ocean forest
Nutes: General Organics
Flowers: 70 days
Taste 8/10 Like Merlot? not very pungent
Yield: somewhat ok, if ya can tame this beast.
Bag:10/10 simply beautiful in a bag
High: This is arguably the most potent strain of marijuana known. ( I dont smoke this, I test peoples limits with it, too intense)

Sorry guys, clone only and prob the hardest to find a legit cut of, ya have to know somebody.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2011)

My Lemon Skunk x OG#18 is my "trophy strain" lol

its googleable! 


And that last pic is my run at just over 1g/watt!  That was Epic


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2011)

nice dude :aok:


----------



## Locked (Apr 7, 2011)

I will throw this link in here for now till I take my next set of snaps on this sexy girl...cool thread JB.

Cali Connections Larry OG....I have run this cut numerous times and she keeps getting better.   http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55637

Edit:Added a cpl pics of the Larry OG early in flower...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Apr 8, 2011)

HIya Peeps~! :ciao:

Oh there's some NICE buds gettin' this thread all FIRED up., Jbonez & OG~! :joint:  Get Larry in here too, Hammy~! 

Here's is my current fave in my stable of genetics...   The C99 Pineapple Pheno grown from Mosca Seed stock.  I got this pheno as a cutting from a pal and WOW is it some nice smoke...:bong2:

She's a fairly vigorous grower that grows a little more than double in flower and she really has a decent yield.  I got just under 3 zips under my 1K growing in a tall 9x9 square plastic pots running a slightly amended FFOF soil mix along with Yellow Bottles organic nutes...eace:   With the right training and four main heads I think it will do even better next run...

The buzz on C99P is killa...:aok:   It has a potent and relaxing buzz but it doesn't put you to sleep.  I don't get much zippy sativa from her but it's great to have a nice relaxing daytime smoke that won't put me out... 

Without further adieau...   
*!~Mosca's Cinderella 99 Pineapple Pheno~! *​


----------



## Locked (Apr 8, 2011)

She is a sexy Beotch DOS.....very Dank looking. The SnakeBitesni am running have C99 in them I believe and smell of pineapple and baby poo.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 8, 2011)

Sensi Star @ 42 days of flower, roughly 14-17 days left.  The tag on the pic is wrong, it is @ Day 42, not Day #40....sorry....was a stoner moment 




-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 8, 2011)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HIya Peeps~! :ciao:
> 
> Here's is my current fave in my stable of genetics... The C99 Pineapple Pheno grown from Mosca Seed stock. I got this pheno as a cutting from a pal and WOW is it some nice smoke...:joint:


-great pics dirtyolsouth, some of the best looking shots I have ever seen.

-SSF-


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 8, 2011)

Heres my red dragon 8 weeks yesterday.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Apr 8, 2011)

NICE NICE dman & Sensi....

:yay:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 8, 2011)

*Great Buds Everyone!*
Give me about 4 more months or so, and I will have some new shots.


----------



## Locked (Apr 9, 2011)

Some snaps from tonight...Larry OG and SnakeBite.


----------



## Locked (Apr 9, 2011)

*This was my first run with the Larry OG...all these pics were lost in the crash but luckily I stashed a few away at other forums for safe keeping.*


----------



## Locked (Apr 13, 2011)

That PK looks hard core JB.....I love me some Kush.  You got any more pics of her?


----------



## JBonez (Apr 16, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> That PK looks hard core JB.....I love me some Kush.  You got any more pics of her?



not the best but here ya go, she will be black before i chop her down


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 18, 2011)

bring on those pk pics, hammy & everyone else... you all have some bangin buds!! pk and big bud startin now for me. hope mine goes black, sick how amazing mj grows. enjoy


----------



## JBonez (Jun 2, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> bring on those pk pics, hammy & everyone else... you all have some bangin buds!! pk and big bud startin now for me. hope mine goes black, sick how amazing mj grows. enjoy



how did you source a pk cut? In Canada? This cut has gotten people hurt over its rarity, just wondering how it made it to my next favorite country, lol.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 7, 2011)

Last Years Cindy. Sativa dom pheno from F2 seed stock. mid flower. in a 5 gallon bucket
She can speak for herself


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 7, 2011)

Another Cindy  ... Have seen something about Gypsy having some Cindy ... Wonder if it worths.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 7, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Another Cindy


she's a gem what can i say.
She crosses well too. I'll dig up some pics of crosses of her too.


----------

